# Man reportedly helping "train the trainer" for CF dies in parachute accident



## The Bread Guy (1 Apr 2011)

From the Riverside (CA) _Press-Enterprise_:


> A longtime skydiving instructor was one of two parachutists who fell to their deaths Thursday after their parachutes collided over Perris Valley Airport.
> 
> *Patrick McGowan had worked with Skydive Perris for almost two decades and oversaw parachuting activities at the airport.*
> 
> ...



More in statements from the area fire department here and the sheriff's office here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Apr 2011)

And in the "headline doesn't quite match the story" category from CBC.ca:


> *2 skydivers die while training Canadian soldiers*
> Two skydivers fell hundreds of feet to their deaths after colliding over a California airport while training parachute instructors for the Canadian military, the head of a local parachute organization says.
> 
> The men's parachutes collided and deflated some 300 to 400 feet in the air above Perris Valley Airport in Riverside County, sending the men plummeting to the ground, the Riverside County Sheriff's Department said.
> ...


----------



## riggermade (1 Apr 2011)

I suspect you are going to find they were involved in the Skyhawk training as Pat Mcgowan was involved with this for years and it is that time of year


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2011)

riggermade said:
			
		

> I suspect you are going to find they were involved in the Skyhawk training as Pat Mcgowan was involved with this for years and it is that time of year



Yep; it`s that time of year for the Team.

Nothing posted on the rigger page yet, but I suspect the comments will come as most who`ve done their time with the Skyhawks are familiar with the deceased.

My condolances to their families, friends and the Perris Valley skydiving community.


----------



## Armymedic (1 Apr 2011)

Skyhawks and also Pathfinder instructor refresher tng.

Let us use their deaths to remember that it is a dangerous sport, regardless of the thousands of times you may have done it.


----------

